
Mashup of Google Maps and Prop8 Supporters - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.eightmaps.com/
======
pedalpete
Though I think it is ridiculous that prop 8 failed (or succeeded, I'm
Canadian, so not sure exactly what the prop said), this video was great
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HpTBF6EfxY>

but isn't posting the address of supporters an infringement of privacy? Is one
better than the other?

~~~
gills
We like anything government-related to happen in the clear light of day :)

I think campaigns of any sort are required to disclose their donors. A quick
search landed me here ([http://cal-
access.ss.ca.gov/Campaign/Measures/Detail.aspx?id...](http://cal-
access.ss.ca.gov/Campaign/Measures/Detail.aspx?id=1302602&session=2007)),
which appears to disclose the proposition's campaign finances.

I've seen a similar database of donors re:defense earmarks published by the
Seattle Times (though it does not publish their locations). Always good for a
chuckle...

------
gills
A disturbingly high percentage of the markers I clicked were Realtors. I also
saw one venture capitalist and one Google software engineer.

------
zaius
Mr. Paul Miller, living one block from the world's gayest corner, donated
$300. Hilarious.

